# Worlds fastest Woody!!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Was asked to help out with a shop display where I work last Wednesday. Being the highly popular here "Woodstock" brand I agreed. Then asked if they could have it by Friday I burnt the midnight oil for two nights and came up with this! It is operational and is a big hit with the customers. Added some cars for the pic but have removed them and left some runners on Uturn chassis just for kicks!

Let the Woody jokes begin!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude!!!! Awsome job.:thumbsup:

Come on, what goes better with a few cold one's, driving a freaking race car lmfao!!!!

Great job Dave. :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool display KD!!! Might also be cool to hook a 9 volt to the track, and just let the cars run...What's this Genuine Kentucky bourbon & coke I'm reading, lol...Ya'll have a Kentucky down under??? RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Great work K-Dave :thumbsup:....and the rest of that display is making me Really thirsty 

PS- I also think it's cool that you left some U-Turn runners there to play with....I love their drifting abilities


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

awesome


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome display Dave!! Who wouldn't want to grab a case or three after seeing that!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a big hit over the weekend.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is some kind of cool! The display comes ready to run AND the bourbon comes pre-mixed. I didn't know that Kentucky bourbon was that well known on the other side of the world.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Must be 21 to run.


----------



## jadejade128 (Feb 29, 2012)

wow very nice collection



registered nurse salary


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Woody Go...

:woohoo:
:roll:
:woohoo:
:roll:
:woohoo:

World's fastest Woody to race in new motorsport series 

http://nz.sports.yahoo.com/motorspo...lds-fastest-woody-race-new-motorsport-series/

Very nice display Kiwi :thumbsup:

You know you have it bad when...

You set up a slot car track at your work and find a way to get paid for it too.:lol:

Bob...Zoom, Zoom...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The sign said long hair freaky people need not apply...*

I'm digging stuff back out to put back in the basement now and found this Jack Daniels Whiskey from Tennessee Old #7 banner. 

Hey Randy do you think they have a Tennessee down under? 

Kewi do you have a New Zealand version of the Kentucky Derby too? lol

Here comes Woody taking the lead with Got Nailed in a close second with Fiberglass bringing up the rear.... 

It looks as though someone had a little to much WOODSTOCK before the race.
Remember to celebrate AFTERWARDS...

Hey wake up the race is starting :beatdeadhorse:




























Everyone wanted to jump in for a Got Wood photo opportunity all the sudden. :hat: 










Hey now...don't worry it's just his tail stuck between his legs.



















signs, signs, everywhere there's signs. Can't you read the signs

Bob...I used to be a long haired freaky person...zilla


----------



## Noah123 (May 21, 2012)

Hi friends.
These are all good displays for your or any body's shop.We can convince to the peoples to buy our shop's products after watch out your shop's display and peoples are mostly come into the shops after watch your display of your related products of your shop.
Thanks


Shutters London


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

way cool dude!!!!!


----------

